# new to iron x



## Trevo1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi all...

hopefully this is the right place for this question.....just recieved some iron x through the post, I stuck it in the garage as i was using it the next day. I used it on a very cold morning and it seemed a bit gloopy (as I hadn't seen it before this is just a guess as i expected it to be more liquidy like other wheel products I had used..I sprayed it on and it didnt really spray just came out in a gloopy line...followed the instructions and it worked a treat. Is this the consistancy it comes in, can it be thinned out for a more even spray ? Any advice is welcome, or point me in the direction of the thread if this has been asked before.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Never had said issue. Ix is a liquid and flies everywhere when I spray it lol. There are a number of ix products, is yours definitly the standard or could you have a different one?


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

Trevo1 said:


> Hi all...
> 
> hopefully this is the right place for this question.....just recieved some iron x through the post, I stuck it in the garage as i was using it the next day. I used it on a very cold morning and it seemed a bit gloopy (as I hadn't seen it before this is just a guess as i expected it to be more liquidy like other wheel products I had used..I sprayed it on and it didnt really spray just came out in a gloopy line...followed the instructions and it worked a treat. Is this the consistancy it comes in, can it be thinned out for a more even spray ? Any advice is welcome, or point me in the direction of the thread if this has been asked before.
> 
> Thanks for the advice


IS it got the gel one they do?????


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Trev can i ask where you brought it from please


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Never had this problem with it either, altough smell is enough to make me heave :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Mine is not gel thick gloopy, but it is certainly thicker than water. Give it a good shake!

I watered mine down a bit with demin water, to make my 500ml go further. Probably down to about 75% strength. Still works the same.


----------



## Trevo1 (Dec 8, 2011)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Trev can i ask where you brought it from please


I brought it off ebay, elitecarcareuk was the seller. Top Rated seller so im sure it was the right product.

Had a though that as it was so cold could have made the consistency slightly thicker.

Ill give it an extra shake and try adding demin water as well, that will make it last a little longer as the stuff is awesome, even though the smell is shocking

Thanks for the help


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

There's a couple of versions. One is a spray and one is applied by a sponge.

Fish


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Trev pop container in a bowl of warm water for 30 mins and see if that works. Cold weather makes things thicker. Some things


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I would say its the cold mate as I have the normal IronX and the IronX Paste and you can really tell the difference between them and the paste comes in a squeezy bottle rather than a spray bottle.


----------



## Trevo1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> I would say its the cold mate as I have the normal IronX and the IronX Paste and you can really tell the difference between them and the paste comes in a squeezy bottle rather than a spray bottle.


Definitely not the paste as it in the spray bottle.



chillly said:


> Trev pop container in a bowl of warm water for 30 mins and see if that works. Cold weather makes things thicker. Some things


Ill try this, great help


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Trevo1 said:


> I brought it off ebay, elitecarcareuk was the seller. Top Rated seller so im sure it was the right product.
> 
> Had a though that as it was so cold could have made the consistency slightly thicker.
> 
> ...


Ask Avi from carpro before adding water to your bottle, not sure it's water based? Wouldn't want to ruin a full bottle.

I only had about 100ml left in my bottle, so didn't mind if I had to throw it out. Still got about 40ml left, but its still good!


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Trevo1 said:


> Definitely not the paste as it in the spray bottle.
> 
> Ill try this, great help


Hi Trevo

the cold weather is what make it more thicker and harder to spray..
you can add 10~20% water , even normal water , shake well and it will be ok..

:thumb:


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Iron X... All that??*

:newbie:

I used Iron X 'POWERFUL FILINGS AND CONTAMINANTS CLEANER' Upgrade Version for the first time yesterday.

A few things.

First the smell is horrific! Vomitous, indescribable!!

Second, it was gloopy but sprayed fine, though could have been finer (may well try watering it down)

Third, it took an age to wash of completely. The surfaces cleaned O.K But this was a set of Jaguar 20" Sepang split rims and I drained a resevoir getting all the residue out from the water traps in the wheel. It stained a bit with run off which needed polishing to clear.

Fourth. It didn't work that great. Around the pinch bolts, and after some agitation with 2 diff wheel brushes one stiff and one soft the black crusty stuff stayed put.

Did I buy the wrong award winning Iron X?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Iron contamination remover, nooks and cranies will accumulate more difficult to remove deposits.

Think the paste would be best for tight areas to concentrate on there, i personally dont use it as a wheel cleaner.

I will use on wheels after cleaning for more ingrained removal.


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

I had a similar experience, the liquid seemed to come out in a thick straight stream. I was expecting a sort of "fan" spray effect to get the best coverage of the panels? A lot of the youtube vids show people putting it on like this then the liquid runnign down the panels, removing the contamination. Surely this method would empty a 1ltr bottle in a couple of car applications?


Also noted it says on the bottle that a sponge can be used for more coverage, however this then makes the liquid foamy and sit on the panels?

Maybe i'm doing something completely wrong!

PS: Smell is ****ing horrendous LOL


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

If its sitting on the panels all the better for me as its not running off and as a result hopefully dissolving more contaminants...:thumb:


----------



## Trevo1 (Dec 8, 2011)

S2TTB said:


> I had a similar experience, the liquid seemed to come out in a thick straight stream. I was expecting a sort of "fan" spray effect to get the best coverage of the panels? A lot of the youtube vids show people putting it on like this then the liquid runnign down the panels, removing the contamination. Surely this method would empty a 1ltr bottle in a couple of car applications?
> 
> PS: Smell is ****ing horrendous LOL


I haven't tried it yet on the panels, as I would be using well over a bottle. I think using it slightly watered down may produce a more even spray effect. havent seen the youtube vidoes but surely using it to run off the panels is going to firstly create quite a lot of waste and secondly get no where near an even coverage to get as much contaminants off unless your literally coating each panel thickly.

When I used it on my wheels, sprayed it on (well in the gloopy long line it came out in) let it settle for a few mins , where it started to bleed, then agitated it with spoke brush and then sponged out with a bucket of water (unfortunately i dont have the luxury of a pressure washer yet) I didnt get any staining and the effect was good, wheels came up great

There is supposed to be a picture here, no idea why it isnt working, if someone could fill me why that would be great . using Flickr html link in the IMG tag but no luck


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

the picture doesn't work as it's not the direct link to the picture.. you need to right click the picture, go to 'properties' and copy/paste the address and surround it with IMG tags :thumb:


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

So what's in IX that makes it smell so bad?
Is it the actual product that stinks or does the smell start once it begins to react?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

if you have a few bits of stuck on contamination in corners of wheels and you don't want to waste lots of product just spray a little on to a brush then apply to wheels less waste and leave to dwell.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

ferted said:


> So what's in IX that makes it smell so bad?
> Is it the actual product that stinks or does the smell start once it begins to react?


It's the product same as the other makers iron decontamination products none of them have the nicest smell to them.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Adamk69 said:


> :newbie:
> 
> I used Iron X 'POWERFUL FILINGS AND CONTAMINANTS CLEANER' Upgrade Version for the first time yesterday.
> 
> ...


I've highlighted the key point for you. It is an iron contaminant remover, not a wheel cleaner. You'll still have to clean with soap and brush to clean them.

Also, use as directed, and don't let dry. It only takes a few seconds to start reacting, and a minute or two later, it should have done it's thing.

Carpro have the iron-x soap gel, I haven't tried that one yet, but it's on the list of things to try for sure, seeing how well iron-x works.


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi & Thanks for the reply

Sorry should have noted, I first cleaned the wheels with AG Custom Wheel cleaner + soft brush then rinsed and hand washed with a mit and Crysal Glo solution. Rinsed again. Then applied Iron X to the heavy deposits especially round the pinch bolts and agitated these as I figured that that was what this stuff was for from reading how others had been using it. 

It wasn't allowed to dry and once the colour change had taken place it was rinsed and pressure washed.

It did lift some oif the black residue but left a fair bit behind. I hav etried to attach a before and after so you can see in the second pic the black bits still there. Any suggestions on what will shift it would be muc appreciated. 
Regards
Adam


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I'd try and get in there with an earbud and wheel cleaner.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

@Adamk69:

type[r]+ has covered everything I believe is correct.

Iron X works only on ferrous deposits and if it is not working then it is not ferrous deposits you have there. You need to use a good wheel cleaner or a good degreaser on a cotton bud. My choice would be Surfex HD.

You could also try it with DW40 on a cotton bud, one of its uses is as a cleaner, it softens tar deposits it might work there.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Adamk69 said:


> Hi & Thanks for the reply
> 
> Sorry should have noted, I first cleaned the wheels with AG Custom Wheel cleaner + soft brush then rinsed and hand washed with a mit and Crysal Glo solution. Rinsed again. Then applied Iron X to the heavy deposits especially round the pinch bolts and agitated these as I figured that that was what this stuff was for from reading how others had been using it.
> 
> ...


Hi
first thing, you removed it too fast... let it change color , no problem.. color changes is only the start on dissolving the irons..
no worry about drying on surface... its ok. just dont work under sunshine
ironx is very good wheel cleaner!, it could be tar spots that left there.


----------



## Trevo1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Cquartz said:


> its ok. just dont work under sunshine .


Loads of info on this thread now, great to learn all the tips and tricks. (and thats just one product)

Out of interest can you explain why not to use in direct sunlight?

Does it have an adverse reaction with the metal?


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks all some interesting notes.
It could well be tar but more likely baked on brake dust. The wheels originally were not well looked after or cleaned properly in detail and so dirt etc had a long time to get well and truly attached. I will have a go with anything that is suggested as far as removal is concerned. I have successfully removed some serious grime from wheels on many cars but this one is really vexing me. Wheel cleaner sin my arsenal incl, AG Custom, AG Alloy Wheel, Zymol, Autobrite, Autosmart with tar and glue, Crystal Glo Acrylic, Now Iron X + others, a selection of different size and bristled brushes, and still there is crust that wont budge. Can't get clay in around the bolts so maybe some detailing swabs & buds with neat solution but it would be an enourously labourious task.

The iron x did help to a degree but maybe needed more than 1 application (though I couldn't stand the smell again in such quick succession!! LOL!) Is 3 - 5 mins not long enough for it to dwell? That is what was recommended on the bottle.


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

Duke Wellington said:


> @Adamk69:
> 
> type[r]+ has covered everything I believe is correct.
> 
> ...


Thanks Duke! I will try the WD40 and see what happens and will look into the Surfex HD. I like Bilt Hamber products and use alot of their clays.


----------

